# Solved: Microsoft Server 2003 - Exchange information store service stops.



## jvisser (May 11, 2009)

Hi

The Microsoft Exchange information store service stops at night, and then I need to restart it every morning before the mail works.

What might cause this service to do this. And I did set this service to automatically restart when it stopped working.

Please help...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What are you seeing in the event logs? Usually those will tell you when the service stops and usually will have other things near the stopping point that may indicate why it stopped.

Do you have some backup that may be stopping it but not restarting it?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Also if you are running out of disk space or exceeding the store size this will cause the store to dismount.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> Also if you are running out of disk space or exceeding the store size this will cause the store to dismount.


Good point :up:


----------



## jvisser (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips guys. Seems that the size of the information store exceeded its size limit, and this caused the database to dismount. How can I increase the size limit..? Sort out this problem?

Thanks again.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/912375


----------



## jvisser (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. My problem is sorted out, and my exchange mail is working again!!


----------

